# 12v Electric Links



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

I want to get a few things for my vans electric 12v system. Just wondered if anyone could help me out please?

Im after>.........

12V Fuse box with atleast 4 outputs
12V Lighting
Reel of 12v +- cable for wiring.

Regards


----------



## hymercamper (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this link Aaron the specialise in self build
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
Rob


----------



## hymercamper (Feb 11, 2009)

Here another good link
http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/links.htm


----------



## Hymerman (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi there

You may want to have a look for a local Caravan Breakers, I live down in Dorset and there a couple of people that I've used in the past.  I'm sure that there are a few around your area.  If your looking for cable, it comes in a ampage size i.e .75 - 1mm 1.5 - 2.5 - 4mm and so on.  The size needed all depends on what you're going to run off that circuit (Sorry I may be telling you what you already know) .75mm & 1mm normally for lighting depending on the load 2.5 on your sockets etc.

If you're looking at wiring up a van, you may want to think about starting with a 'Zig Unit' this will allow you to switch bits on and also fuse that circuit.  Plus the 'Zig unit is also a charger for the batteries and can be feed by the mains 240v power.

If you need any advise on how to do this I'd be happy to help and I'm sure there a few other ex-electricians that would be happy to chip in....

Have a look on e-bay there always loads of second hand quality gear on there.

Hope that helps.....  Andy


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to get a few things for my vans electric 12v system. Just wondered if anyone could help me out please?
> 
> ...



http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/
If you're a member of the "Self Build Motor Caravanners Club" they'll give a minimum of 5% discount.

This is a particularly good fuse box
http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/fuse-box-12-pole-12-24volt-rip-5026b-rrp-40-50.html
This fuse box contains 2 Positive Ciruits and 1 Negative Circuit.
Positive Circuit A: 1x common bus and 6 standard blade fuses.
Positive Circuit B: 1x common bus and 6 standard blade fuses.
Negative Circuit: 1x common bus and 12 pole connector block.

Positive and Negative common buses: M5 studs.
Sizes: L164xW94xH57mm
Cheers Big Trev


Cheers Big Trev


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanx for the quick reply all.

Basically i wont be running a leisure battery system yet ( split charge). I have a eavy duty JCB battery that i use currently and it powers everything fine in my old van ( lights, tv ect).

Im looking at a this kind of system, please bear with me im really a novice ha....

Battery>>>>>>>>> ideally a junction box like the ZIg MK1 Control Panel>>>>>>>>>>powering two lights on one socket, tv on another and then a spare for mobile phone charger!

Is it that simple?

Obviously on the Zig it says Pump, lights and Aux but i will be using the pump/ aux for the Tv and Spare?


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 12, 2009)

Any other help would do thanx


----------



## nowhereman (Feb 12, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Any other help would do thanx



Not sure if you are handy with a soldering iron or not, as the cheapest way is just to build your own junction/fuse box. Various fuse types are on the market, even a trip to maplins will give you a choice of in line fuses. Have done a few self builds over the years and have always preferred to build a custom set up,cant say ive ever used a zig unit before. Anyways tis another route for you to think about.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 12, 2009)

nowhereman said:


> Not sure if you are handy with a soldering iron or not, as the cheapest way is just to build your own junction/fuse box. Various fuse types are on the market, even a trip to maplins will give you a choice of in line fuses. Have done a few self builds over the years and have always preferred to build a custom set up,cant say ive ever used a zig unit before. Anyways tis another route for you to think about.



I really dont know alot about electrics to be honest. The Zig unit seems the easiest way to do i think and they are not very expensive.

It would be nice to do it all custom but i wouldnt be confident enough to wire it up unfortunately


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi

I have bought a little fuse box from ebay, like this  https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...193a7677/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript

If i wire from the battery to the fuse box, with a positive and negative into the first fuse, does that make the whole board live?


----------



## Hymerman (Feb 19, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bought a little fuse box from ebay, like this  https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...193a7677/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript
> 
> If i wire from the battery to the fuse box, with a positive and negative into the first fuse, does that make the whole board live?



The link you've put up doesn't go through to the item (fuse pannel)....  However you should first put an online fuse between the fusebox and the battery, then connect up to the +ve side of the buzz bar (This is the one that should run all the way along the bottom of your fuse board feeding the power to all of the fuses.  The online fuse is a wise thing to do just to protect against any problems with the fuse pannel....

Andy


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 19, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bought a little fuse box from ebay, like this  https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...193a7677/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript
> 
> If i wire from the battery to the fuse box, with a positive and negative into the first fuse, does that make the whole board live?



Hi Aron.
If you mean this one https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.oneandoneshop.co.uk/sess/utn;jsessionid=15499d9193a7677/shopdata/index.shopscript?main_url=https%3A%2F%2Fsslrelay.com%2Folearymotorhomeshop.co.uk%2Fsess%2Futn%3Bjsessionid%3D15499d9193a7677%2Fshopdata%2Fproduct_overview.shopscript
Then no, but this one does http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/fuse-box-12-pole-12-24volt-rip-5026b-rrp-40-50.html

Cheers Big Trev.

PS the link didn't work for me either


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, i thin understand, have to get one of them then. Still no idea how to wire it tho, any plans online


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Aaron,try the self build motorcaravan club site you will have to register but there is loads of diy info on there www.sbmcc.co.uk


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Feb 22, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Ok, i thin understand, have to get one of them then. Still no idea how to wire it tho, any plans online



Hi Aaron.
The one from the 12 Volt Shop has a buss bar inside, which connects to all the individual fuse holders. It just need a fused positive and negative 12-volt supply from the leisure battery, you can then take the feeds to the individual switches or appliances.

Cheers Big Trev.

I DON'T DO RUSHING !!!!!!

VISIT THE SELF BUILD MOTOR CARAVANNERS WEBSITE 

http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 24, 2009)

Definately going to get one of them fuse boxes, will sort all my problems out. 

I have signed up for the SBMCC site in the past, just going to retrieve my password!


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheers, think im there now. SBMCC has helped me out and along with here i think i havefinally got my head around the whole thing!

Going to just use the basic fuse box as i first stated, running the negatives of the appliance onto the side of the van for earth!


----------



## Telstar (Feb 26, 2009)

*slightly on and off topic!*

12v solar

I have used these guys before and will be using them again before the 2nd March.  At the start of each month they change the special offers. 

Usual gaviat, I have nothing to do with this company and receive no share of any profits or increased sales. 

http://www.sunshinesolar.co.uk/

Jon


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 26, 2009)

Now i need one of these? Just done a bit of a test on my wire up and managed to blow my mobile charger and my tv lead, how, i dont know????????

Where can i get the above from, looked everywhere and there is no contact details on the tv box.

Regards


----------



## jimmnlizz (Feb 26, 2009)

Aaron, obvious question,  have you checked the fuse in the end of the ciggie plug?   Just a thought!   JIM!!


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 26, 2009)

Ive tried the above adaptor and my charger in another vehicle and on my battery and off the van, none work. When i tried a portable DVD player, it worked!

Where can i get the above adapter please anyone?


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 27, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Now i need one of these? Just done a bit of a test on my wire up and managed to blow my mobile charger and my tv lead, how, i dont know????????
> 
> Where can i get the above from, looked everywhere and there is no contact details on the tv box.
> 
> Regards



Anyone help me with the whreabouts of one of these please?


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 2, 2009)

Any ideas ebay is not coming up with anything, all i can find is 3amp leads, would that be enough>?

Its for a tv/dvd combi....


----------



## fairways18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaron_TransitVan said:


> Any ideas ebay is not coming up with anything, all i can find is 3amp leads, would that be enough>?
> 
> Its for a tv/dvd combi....



Try Maplins....


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 6, 2009)

No they dont sell them, halfords do but its only 3amp.......


----------



## Geoff.W (Mar 16, 2009)

Just found this:-

http://uk.nine.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=9031898&mo=auction

Might be worth a look if your not sorted yet.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guyz, i didnt know they hada fuse in the tip, took it out and replaced it. Works now LOL.


----------

